# Nigerian Dwarf Doe Please Help?



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

I noticied a milky white discharge coming out of her vulva tonight, I thought she might be bred not sure she is getting round, wondering what this discharge is and what I need to do for it


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds like she's in heat...


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Oct 19, 2011)

yep - mine have the same thing - yuck


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

so it is nothing to worry about she is just in heat,  it's gross but I thought it was semen.....(blushes)  :/


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL, I had never seen this before... that is, until I watched MrsDieselEngineer's farm for her, and her mommy doe Blaze had recently passed a decent puddle....   I hope my girls never do that.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> LOL, I had never seen this before... that is, until I watched MrsDieselEngineer's farm for her, and her mommy doe Blaze had recently passed a decent puddle....   I hope my girls never do that.


EWWW   I hope Anna and Brownie wont do puddles thank gods Bambi is to young


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 19, 2011)

haha!    Don't worry you'll get used to it!


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 19, 2011)

so when will I know if she is pregnant or is she already as of today? I am so new to this.
I am a pro for cats and dogs no problem anything else I am learning as much as I can.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 20, 2011)

You can have a pregnancy test done after a month, post breeding.
You can also watch her to see if she comes back into heat.


----------



## MenagerieMama (Nov 14, 2011)

To us newbies, this is exactly the stuff we don't anticipate having to learn about!    I guess it's better to be bombarded with as much info as possible, right?


----------



## johnsons-r-us (Nov 14, 2011)

MenagerieMama said:
			
		

> To us newbies, this is exactly the stuff we don't anticipate having to learn about!    I guess it's better to be bombarded with as much info as possible, right?


X2


----------



## enolderman (Jan 27, 2012)

Great Forum thanks for the info.  I am also a newbie and I am seeing there is so much info to learn, great stuff though loving it!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 27, 2012)

you will this site


----------

